# Would it be possible to build a temprite/electric jockeybox out of thi



## [email protected] (21/4/15)

Saw one of these and it got me thinking, if you could fit a stainless steel coil in it, do you think it would it be possible to turn it into some sort of temprite or an electric jockeybox if you will?

The only thought I had would be if the keg is room temp, would the little fridge be able to keep a constant temperature or would the room temp beer end up warming up the coil if the fridge isn't strong enough to keep up with the temp change?

Just an idea I just had over a beer, I like ideas that occur over beers.

Here's the link of where I saw it.


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-BEER-COOLER-DISPENSER-FOR-5L-KEG-WITH-LCD-TEMPERATURE-DISPLAY-/191353592419?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item2c8d901a63






Cheers

Ned


----------



## [email protected] (21/4/15)

Just noticed the DIY section, any chance one of the mods could move this over there?
Thanks
Ned


----------



## aussiebrewer (21/4/15)

I'm pretty sure the beer will heat the coil up to much. Usually the coils work as they are in permanent contact with iced water so the heat exchange it quite effective. If your replying on cold air alone I recon you will end up with cool/warm beer with foaming issues.


----------



## stux (22/4/15)

You can get little coils designed to fit in 2L coolers, but they really want a little bit of ice to be present in the melt water. 

They work best in an ice bank. Ie a body of water with freezer coils in it which freeze it solid. The ice will melt as you draw liquid, but will refreeze as the condenser chills the ice bank water back down. 

Doubt the little keggy thing has the guts. 

You really want at least one ice cube present


----------



## Grott (22/4/15)

> Doubt the little keggy thing has the guts.


My understanding with these units is they struggle to cool a 5lt keg if put in warm and therefore should be chilled first. Also I would suspect the 5 to 8 degree it will cool to will be more to the high side and dependant on what your drinking may not be suitable.
Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (22/4/15)

Thanks for the replies guys. You've confirmed the little doubt I had. Back to the ideas board.

Cheers


----------

